
Roger Tsien’s legacy: The creations that lit up biology - sndean
http://www.nature.com/news/roger-tsien-the-man-who-illuminated-biology-1.20532
======
dluan
A young scientist's rite of passage is to try and make bacteria art:
[http://2013.igem.org/wiki/images/thumb/9/9e/CombinedBacteria...](http://2013.igem.org/wiki/images/thumb/9/9e/CombinedBacteriaArt.jpg/1000px-
CombinedBacteriaArt.jpg)

